# My furbaby's outfits



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hers' my new obsession. I've been making one for every holiday.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, very nice, i crochet too,that spiky silky stuff around the edges of your chis jacket so pretty but i find it awful stuff to crochet with.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

That's a very nice one!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That particuliar kind wasn't that bad, but I know what you mean if you have to frog anything forget it .I would have been happier with a differnent trim though. I'm learning what I like and she is very well dressed.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That is sooooo beautiful. Are you selling them? She looks great in it, too!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you !! 

Traci I have sold this valentines 1. I'm just starting with these and I have so many ideas.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

You go girl!!! They are great. Good luck!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I love those


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

No question, she is the best dressed girl in town. How adorable she looks in hats! Ya know how some people look great in hats and some (like me) look not so great? Well, she looks sensational!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I love the hats!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love those outfits.


----------

